# filing deadline 15april



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning....I,m currently in Spain and went to the post office this morning to mail my tax return. Due to the coronavirus it turned out post office was closed....What happens if my return gets delivered late in Austin...I was told it might take longer than a month to get delivered....What happens in such a case... i,ll owe the Irs around 300$ wich i could transfer right away, but what about the return if it gets delivered late? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is talk about pushing out the tax date, even for those in the US. But filing from overseas, you have an automatic extension to June 15th anyhow.

The extension does not (unless they announce something) apply to payments. If you owe money, best to transfer it asap so you won't incur interest costs. (Though seeing that they just lowered the prime rate to 0% even that may not be a big deal.)


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

As an overseas filer you automatically get a 2 month extension to file... so you do not need to file until 15 June. 

As Bev says, this does not extend the due date for payments. You can pay online (although there may are processing charges) 

https://www.irs.gov/payments


----------



## exclamation (Mar 9, 2019)

This was just published and could be relevant: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/17/treasury-and-irs-to-delay-tax-deadline-by-90-days.html


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would think that this year's US tax return is the least of your worries. No one will care it doesn't arrive.


----------

